# Problème avec Onglets iCloud



## olivier42k (24 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème avec mes onglets iCloud dans Safari.

Je vais essayé de faire simple. Lors du passage à iOS 7, j'ai réinstallé intégralement mon iPad. J'avais des onglets ouverts dans Safari sur ce dernier. La réinstallation faite, je reconnecte mon compte. Jusque là, tout va bien.

Un peu plus tard, sur mon iMac, je clique sur le bouton des onglets et m'aperçois que j'ai les onglets ouverts sur mon iPad sous iOS7, mais aussi les onglets précédemment ouverts sous iOS 6.1.3

Voici ma question, comment faire pour supprimer ces onglets " fantômes ".

J'ai tenté de déconnecter sous mon iMac les onglets Safari ainsi que sous l'iPad et j'ai supprimé toutes les sauvegardes de mes iBidules sous iTunes.

Merci d'avance pour vos pistes.


Olivier
=======================================
Equipement :
1 iMac 27" mi-2011 Mountain Lion
1 MacBook Pro mi-2009 Mountain Lion
1 Airport Extreme 5ème génération
2 Airport Express 1ère génération
2 iPod Classic 160GB
1 iPod Shuffle 2ème génération
1 iPhone 4S 16Go Noir iOS 7.0
1 iPhone 5 16Go Blanc iOS 6.1.3
1 Apple TV 3ème génération
1 iPad 4ème génération 16Go Wi-Fi Blanc iOS 7.0


----------



## sylvain15250 (28 Septembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème et aucune solution... Je suis donc preneur si un connaisseur passe par ici!

EDIT: je viens de trouver la "solution" sur le site d'Apple: "Si vous n&#8217;avez plus accès à l&#8217;appareil que vous avez utilisé pour parcourir l&#8217;onglet, celui-ci sera automatiquement supprimé de la liste au bout de sept jours, si la liste n&#8217;est pas mise à jour."


----------

